# Forum General Introduce Yourself  Privet from Lisbon, Portugal

## jgonc

Hi everybody! 
I am thinking in learning russian and chinese... thoughest languages I know, but the will overcome the difficulty.
Hope to learn the basics here.

----------


## Crocodile

Welcome to the forum!

----------

